# Games Convention - Optische Eindrücke



## ZAM (26. August 2006)

Hallo Community!


Vielleicht waren und sind einige von euch auf der Games Convention.
Während einige meine Kollegen ein ganze Galerien füllen könnten, fehlte mir Aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen DigiCam leider die Möglichkeit selbst private Eindrücke von der GC fest zu halten.

Mich würde interessieren was ihr alles auf der GC erlebt und fotografisch fest gehalten habt. 
Konntet ihr Fotos mit Persönlichkeiten der Spieleszene machen? Gab es Kuriositäten die ihr unbedingt festhalten musstet? Liefen euch rauchende Sturmtruppen über den Weg? Habt ihr Messebabes vor die Kamera bekommen die uns entgangen sind? 

Zeigt und teilt eure Erlebnisse mit der Community.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. August 2006)

*wartet auf das Foto mit den ZAMonischen Messebabes*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidd (28. August 2006)

Also ich war auf der gc und muss sagen ich war ein bisschen entäuscht.
Ich fand es definitiv einfach zuvoll man konnte sich so gut wie gar nicht bewegen und es wurde 
sehr oft von hinten geschoben usw. man hatte auch groß keine gelegenheiten irgendwie mal selber die neusten spiele auszuprobieren ohne sich 20min oder noch viel läönger anzustellen.
Ansonsten war es ganz ok gewesen aber ob ich nächste jahr mir das nochmal antue weiß ich nicht.


----------



## B3N (28. August 2006)

Heute mittag kommen ein paar Fotos, sobald unser Kamera da ist. *G*

Ansonsten kann ich Sidd verstehen, wir hatten noch den Vorteil, dass am Mittwoch nur Fachbesucher Zugang zur GC hatte und man somit auch mal die Gelegenheit hatte, neue Spiele anzuspielen und genauere Informationen in Ruhe zu bekommen. Die Tage darauf waren doch sehr Menschenlastig und es herrschte ein ständiges Gedrängel und Gedrücke auf den Gängen.


----------



## Dan (28. August 2006)

Okay.

Hier sind einige meiner privaten Fotos von der GC 2006 :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trizzorb (29. August 2006)

muss auch sagen das sie dieses jahr bissl scheise war... im gegensatz zum vergangen jahr war es diesmal doch auf keinen fall so cool wie letztes mal!

1. es war sowas von übertrieben voll das man nix anspielen konnte
2. haben im gegensatz zum letzen mal scheis preise verhökert
3. wenn man was essen wollte musste man 30 mins anstehen und dann noch im stehen essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also muss sagen fahre nächstes mal nicht hin, wenn sie es nicht auf die reihe kriegen ein größeres gelände an start zu kriegen oder weniger leute reinlassen


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war doch B3N, abends auf dem Hotelzimmer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (29. August 2006)

trizzorb schrieb:


> 3. wenn man was essen wollte musste man 30 mins anstehen und dann noch im stehen essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



200m weiter war nen "relativ" leeres McDoof ^^
gab nen leckeres essen auf der heimreise ab...
von den buffed leuten hab ich niemanden angetroffen (bin extra 2ma durch alle hallen gestampft)
ansonsten wars echt langweilig, da man 30min für 10min zocken anstehen musste
und das von wow fand ich recht lustig "coming soon patch 1.11" xD


----------



## Bl1nd (10. Oktober 2006)

Dan schrieb:


> Okay.
> 
> Hier sind einige meiner privaten Fotos von der GC 2006 :-)
> 
> ...



Da stellt sich doch die Frage, ob du wegen den Promotionerinnen oder den Games da warst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Bild 1:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 3:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 4:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 5:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 6:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 7:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 8:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 9:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 10:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles Rund um WOW!^^


----------

